# Fractal Design Torrent



## Brothers MOD (Oct 30, 2021)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Fractal Design Torrent Computer caseInteI Core i7 11700kASUS ROG  Maximus Xlll ExtremeASUS-STRIX-RTX3060-O12G-GAMlNGG.SkILL Trident Z Royal Elite F4-3600C16D WD _BLACK SN850 NVMe 1TB SSDFactual Aspect 12 RGB PWM Fractal Ion+ 2Platinum 760WBitspower Watercooling kitBP BPPRE-CPUMGM-BSBP-D5MA-BK2BP-D5VM-PWMBP-D5TOPPS-BKBP-D5TOPUK150P3-BKCLBPTAN-NLS360-F2PBBPA-TP1-5GBP-NCBHT14BS-L500Thanks Bitspower Fractal Design  G.SkILL WD _BLACK ROG support

*Mods:*
Use Lexus Aurora Titanium as baking paint for this overall spindleThe internal use of electroplated black silver copper pipes and water-cooled parts echoesAll craftsmanship from any angle


----------



## pcminirace (Nov 2, 2021)

Hello, when you click on the youtube link there is no video of this case. I'd like to see one of this mod


----------



## Ociya Syndor (Jan 4, 2022)

I voted 10/10 because:

after mine own ♥


----------



## amd64skater (Jul 3, 2022)

I voted 9/10 because:

It's a great looking build.


----------

